# Reel worthless 2-2 blue marlins 3/15



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Went offshore Again this weekend left Thursday night and idled out , ended up at the independence hub. Water was blue green with plenty of tunas around. Caught a blue marlin there around 500 and a couple tunas . Ran back into the thunderhorse caught another blue marlin there around 300. The were a handful of tunas there as well , decent grade 60-100 pounders . If you wanted to catch tunas there are plenty out there . Didn't fish north of thunderhorse but there were a handful of boats at the beer can on the way in . Should have some video next couple days .


----------



## Chris V

Y'all are killing it this year. Great report


----------



## Pompano Joe

Thanks for posting Captain. Just sent the information over to my boys in Mississippi. Maybe that'll get 'em out of the woods (Turkey season).


----------



## panhandleslim

*Got em' Wired*

You guys give new meaning to the the phrase, 'Got it wired'. Two bites and two releases....and nice size fish as well. Way to go.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

Great job guys! Thanks for the report Alex!


----------



## Xiphius

WOW Alex isn't it time to take the riggers off? Four blues before April spectacutlar start to the 2013 season.


----------



## MSViking

well I now know not to be betting heavy in the blue marlin category!! Great job guys!

Did you make note of the water temp?

Robert


----------



## samoajoe

What did you catch the blues and tuna on? Thanks for sharing the excitement !


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Water temp where we were was 74.5 . Running in around nakika and all was 71


----------



## MSViking

Thanks Alex! Your recent string of successes is causing me to rethink my "Marlin Season" thoughts!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

samoajoe said:


> What did you catch the blues and tuna on? Thanks for sharing the excitement !


We caught all the fish live baiting.


----------



## jross31455

Is anyone willing to take 2 on a trip around April 17th? Will pitch in for gas and etc. PM me. Thanks


----------



## FishFighter92

Y'all are just on fire with the blue marlin! Getting some good practice in!


----------



## chris592

When are yall going to get ready for cobia season?


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

chris592 said:


> When are yall going to get ready for cobia season?



I don't know if there will be any cobia fishing for us if marlin fishing stays this way.


----------



## KINGFISH

*new lures by king krunch custom lures*

just some of what i been doing while waiting for the trolling season to start....


----------



## Chris V

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> I don't know if there will be any cobia fishing for us if marlin fishing stays this way.


Cobia or Marlin? Hmmmm.......let me think


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Chris V said:


> Cobia or Marlin? Hmmmm.......let me think


Much rather go 2-2 on blues than 2-2 on cobia !


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Saw yall were out when I got there Friday morning. Figured you left Thursday after the wind settled down. Had to get my fish cleaned and out of there before you got in and made me look bad. Great job as always guys.


----------



## Cwmart10

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Much rather go 2-2 on blues than 2-2 on cobia !


Tough one....


----------



## Hunts375

Here's the video from this trip!!


----------



## Waste-N-Away

you guys are killing it already, must be the new teasers in the bottom paint. My dad really enjoyed his fresh sushi at the dock the other nite.:thumbup:


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

Good video Sims. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

Pretty freakin work!


----------



## Tobiwan

Nice job!! Sweet video!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xiphius

Sick ass trip.. that first blue looked thick


----------



## big blue

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> I don't know if there will be any cobia fishing for us if marlin fishing stays this way.


 That's the spirit! Pretty work man....again!!!!


----------



## BlackJeep

Awesome video. Great job.


----------



## Michael f sights

Thank You for the video!!!!!!!


----------



## FishFighter92

Great job!!!


----------



## Planerpuller

How far of a run is this from Destin? Independance? Thunderhorse?


----------



## grey ghost

supercool video! nice!


----------



## KBGAub

Great job and thanks for the report! Can't wait to go in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pilotkal

And all I do is dream about catching one. good job captain


----------



## whome

Planerpuller said:


> How far of a run is this from Destin? Independance? Thunderhorse?


160nm to the Hub and 170 to Thunderhorse from Destin


----------

